# Other hobby...weaving...of a sort...



## Kristus_Apollo (Jun 29, 2016)

So far my most enduring hobby, and one that's made me some money, has been making chainmail jewelry, pouches, belts, and other assorted non-armor items. Below are just two examples. 

I even ended up writing 3 Kindle books on how to chainmail. Here's the first Kindle book on chainmailling I wrote:
Chainmail Made Easy: Beginner's Guide in 7 Easy Steps! 

I made this or a variation of this most often for sale. A hematite bead and sterling silver bracelet.






This is a pouch I made from bright aluminum rings with a dragon inlay.


----------



## Marshall (Jun 29, 2016)

That is just to cool!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm with Marshall -- you do seriously good stuff!!!! Lovely work.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 29, 2016)

Ooooh! I love the look of that bracelet! Quite lovely!


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow, that is really awesome!


----------



## grassyriver (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice! Do you have a shop you sell them in? And hello from a former Texan! I used to live in Arlington myself :wave:


----------



## Susie (Jun 29, 2016)

That pouch is beyond awesome!


----------



## Kristus_Apollo (Jun 30, 2016)

grassyriver said:


> Very nice! Do you have a shop you sell them in? And hello from a former Texan! I used to live in Arlington myself :wave:


 
It's a small world, eh?  No, I don't have a shop. I used to sell those bracelets to people at my various jobs over the years as people requested them.



Susie said:


> That pouch is beyond awesome!


 
Thanks Susie! I had another one just like it, same inlay, but the rings were titanium. But I gave it to a friend for Christmas. 

At current metal prices, especially for titanium rings, my material cost alone is about $125 US so I won't be making another one anytime soon...


----------



## susiefreckleface (Nov 11, 2016)

awesome!!
COS play?


----------



## Kristus_Apollo (Nov 11, 2016)

susiefreckleface said:


> awesome!!
> COS play?



Thanks! But no cosplay, only jewelry making or those pouches or books about it.


----------



## DianaPopova (Jan 29, 2017)

These are very cute!!


----------



## Kristus_Apollo (Jan 29, 2017)

DianaPopova said:


> These are very cute!!



Thanks!


----------



## SheLion (Jan 31, 2017)

I do chainmail myself. What's your favorite weave to make? My new favorite is Jen's Pind. Tricky, until you figure out how to 'see' the pattern. Then it's easy. Of course, that's true for a good many weaves. :mrgreen:


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2017)

I love the bracelet


----------



## KristaY (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful work! I didn't know anyone was making chainmail these days. I seriously love it!

ETA: I'm enthralled by the bracelet. It's gorgeous!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 31, 2017)

Very cool - I love it!


----------



## Kristus_Apollo (Feb 1, 2017)

SheLion said:


> I do chainmail myself. What's your favorite weave to make? My new favorite is Jen's Pind. Tricky, until you figure out how to 'see' the pattern. Then it's easy. Of course, that's true for a good many weaves. :mrgreen:



I'd have to say GSG. I love the flat, tight form that makes a great bracelet but Jen's Pind is great weave that makes a beautiful necklace. Another I love but have difficulty weaving is Dragon Scale.


----------



## Kristus_Apollo (Feb 1, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I love the bracelet


Thanks!


----------



## Kristus_Apollo (Feb 1, 2017)

KristaY said:


> Wow! Beautiful work! I didn't know anyone was making chainmail these days. I seriously love it!
> 
> ETA: I'm enthralled by the bracelet. It's gorgeous!



Thanks Krista! It's a thriving hobby. There's a guy in Canada who started making his own rings about 15 years back and within a few years he was making and selling enough rings that he was able to quit his job. Today I know he has over 4 large industrial ring making machines and a lot more. His website is *http://www.theRingLord.com*. I purchase most of my rings from him.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 1, 2017)

really lovely!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 4, 2017)

Kristus_Apollo said:


> Thanks Krista! It's a thriving hobby. There's a guy in Canada who started making his own rings about 15 years back and within a few years he was making and selling enough rings that he was able to quit his job. Today I know he has over 4 large industrial ring making machines and a lot more. His website is *http://www.theRingLord.com*. I purchase most of my rings from him.



Oh my.... I just went to his website and it's amazing! He's got some terrific stuff and I'm seriously considering ordering a beginner kit which is just what I need, another hobby! Thanks for that Kristus_Apollo, you're such an enabler, lol!


----------



## Kristus_Apollo (Feb 4, 2017)

KristaY said:


> Oh my.... I just went to his website and it's amazing! He's got some terrific stuff and I'm seriously considering ordering a beginner kit which is just what I need, another hobby! Thanks for that Kristus_Apollo, you're such an enabler, lol!



Ahahahhaha! To help enable you more, if you want some easy-to-follow 3-D instructions along with projects for beginners, check out my Kindle eBook on Amazon, Chainmail Made Easy: Beginner's Guide in 7 Easy Steps!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 4, 2017)

Dang it! You ARE an enabler! Looks very....addictive....


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 21, 2017)

You have more patience than I do! Beautiful!


----------

